# Musician formerly 871.



## Oil Can (11 Feb 2009)

Musician - Haven't seen too many of these around?

Has anyone else?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Feb 2009)

Have a whole band full at the Regiment, why?


----------



## RHFC_piper (11 Feb 2009)

Oil Can said:
			
		

> Musician - Haven't seen too many of these around?
> 
> Has anyone else?



We have 2 in RHFC (871 line serials, that is); Currently occupied by the Pipe Major and the Pipe Sgt.

Most PRes regiments with bands will have at least one 871 line serial occupied by a band "Major" (Pipe/Drum Maj.)


... actually, now that I think about it; my regiment just got cleared for 13 more band line serials.  So, there is a potential for RHFC to have 15 bandsmen (I may end up with one of those positions if I'm told I am no longer deployable... which may be the case.)

So, to answer your question; yes... I've seen a few around... there's even one in Kandahar (P/Maj).


----------



## Oil Can (11 Feb 2009)

"my regiment just got cleared for 13 more band line serials.  So, there is a potential for RHFC to have 15 bandsmen (I may end up with one of those positions if I'm told I am no longer deployable... which may be the case.)"

Cool, it's nice to see and hear these new positions are being created. I think the musc trade went through a trade serial adjustment a couple of years ago. If I'm not mistaken it is now 1701 (+instrument code) instead of 871. I could be wrong about the actual number though. 
I heard about the piper in Kandahar. Even saw him on TV a little while ago.


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Feb 2009)

I think just about every BG deployed has a piper, even though they may not be a musician by trade.  2 CMBG Pipes and Drums is made up of personnel from various trades.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (12 Feb 2009)

Not seeing the connection with the Navy though......


----------



## RHFC_piper (12 Feb 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I think just about every BG deployed has a piper, even though they may not be a musician by trade.  2 CMBG Pipes and Drums is made up of personnel from various trades.



Every deployment has had more than 1 piper... I brought my pipes on tour and played just before Op Medusa, and there were at least 5 other pipers that I knew of in the BG... probably way more throughout the entire deployment.

What I'm referring to is an actual 871 bandsman position on deployment; there is one... one position specifically for an 871 piper, specifically for ramp ceremonies...  I don't know how long that position has been around, all I know is that there is a position, as it has come down through the band channels.

Ref: Warrant Officer Colin Clansey, Pipe Major



			
				Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Not seeing the connection with the Navy though......



I'm sure there are 871's wearing Navy uniforms, as Bandman is a purple trade... but, yeah... why is this in the Navy section?



_Edited to add citation_


----------



## dimsum (12 Feb 2009)

In the Naval Reserve there are units with bands and 871 Musicians.  HMC Ships YORK, BRUNSWICKER, SCOTIAN, DISCOVERY and STAR, at least.  (I could be wrong about DIS.)  Also, there's the National Band of the Naval Reserve.


----------



## Oil Can (12 Feb 2009)

Yes, there are full time reg force musicians in all three Air, Land and Sea environments. Navy has Naden and Stadacona Bands in Victoria and Halifax, Land -  RCA Edmonton and R22eR in Quebec City and Air has Central Band in Ottawa and Air Command Band in Winnipeg.
I guess I may have put this post in the wrong area. I'm kinda new around here...

A few links,

http://www.nadenband.ca/

http://www.stadband.ca/

http://www.artillery.net/English/unitsrcaband.htm

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/commun/ml-fe/article-eng.asp?id=3721


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (12 Feb 2009)

My point is a Musician is a purple trade and not a dedicated naval trade such as a NavComm or a Bosun.



> I guess I may have put this post in the wrong area. I'm kinda new around here...


No worries it happens to the best of us.


----------



## Oil Can (12 Feb 2009)

Yes, musician is a purple trade. Some have all three uniforms in the basement just in case the next posting isn't the same element they're in now.


----------



## McG (28 Nov 2016)

Did I see that correctly today?  Musician is splitting of a separate occupation for pipes and drums in both Reg F and PRes?


----------



## Blackadder1916 (28 Nov 2016)

MCG said:
			
		

> Did I see that correctly today?  Musician is splitting of a separate occupation for pipes and drums in both Reg F and PRes?



Well, some would say that the noise made by pipers is not music.  iper:


----------



## brihard (28 Nov 2016)

MCG said:
			
		

> Did I see that correctly today?  Musician is splitting of a separate occupation for pipes and drums in both Reg F and PRes?



Different hearing requirements.


----------



## sandyson (29 Nov 2016)

As matter of fact:" The new (EU 2008) regulations limit noise exposure to 85 decibels compared to 122 decibels when a pipe band plays outdoors – louder than a rock concert at 120 decibels and a nightclub at 110 decibels. 'http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/41977/Outrage-at-EU-bid-to-silence-our-bagpipes.'"  That's the real reason for Brexit.


----------



## McG (29 Nov 2016)

MCG said:
			
		

> Did I see that correctly today?  Musician is splitting off a separate occupation for pipes and drums in both Reg F and PRes?


Yep.  Musician (MOS 00166) will carry on and 270 positions (14 Reg F & 256 PRes) will be split into the new P&D (MOS 00377).


----------

